# What hacksaw blade for cutting steerer tube?



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

Apparently there are many options.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I actually prefer a pipe cutting tool. They're about 3 bucks from the hardware store and make a nice even cut. They do mush out the metal a little bit, but that can be sanded and filed down easily after the cut is made, which you'd need to do anyways with a hacksaw.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

what kinda of material. And probably any metal cutting blade should be fine. I used a cut off blade on an angle grinder to do my last one. Cut through in seconds. The pipe cutter is a good option too.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

I also used a pipe cutter. It takes a bit longer but you get a nice clean cut. A tiny bit of filing afterwards & it looks pro


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

FMX_DBC said:


> I also used a pipe cutter. It takes a bit longer but you get a nice clean cut. A tiny bit of filing afterwards & it looks pro


Will that cut cromoly?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, it will cut it just fine.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

It just takes time


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

I used diablo blades, they just cut anything. Although i will say ive never my handle bars lol but i have cut just about everything else with them.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

Get a bi-metal blade; they are more expensive than regular blades but worth it. A bi-metal blade is basically hardened teeth bonded to a flexible/spring backing. The teeth are hard enough to cut most metals and not get dull, and the backing material is flexible enough not to shatter. A coarser (less TPI) blade will cut faster, and a medium to coarse blade is probably most appropriate for steerer tubes.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Give me a hacksaw and cutting guide over the pipe cutter any day.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Rule of thumb for hacksaw blades is that the teeth should be fine enough to have at least 2 teeth in the material being cut. Coarser teeth cut faster. So for thin wall pipe you usually need a fine blade, probably 32 TPI.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

no thanks on the pipe cutter. for alloy or steel steerers i use an aggressive 18tpi lenox blade


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I also use a pipe cutter. It's fast and leaves me a perfect cut every time.


----------



## 2 Slow (Jul 20, 2012)

When is it necessary to cut a steerer tube? 

I have ordered a new fork for my bike and have a 1-1/8" steer tube diameter but am unsure if I will need to cut the tube or not, and haven't had much luck searching. 

Do I just cut the steerer tube to the same length as the one that came on the bike with my original fork setup?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

2 Slow said:


> When is it necessary to cut a steerer?
> 
> I have ordered a new fork for my bike and have a 1-1/8" steer tube diameter but am unsure if I will need to cut the tube or not, and haven't had much luck searching.
> 
> Do I just cut the steerer to the same length as the one that came on the bike with my original fork setup?


You cut it to length based on fit (where you want the stem to be). This might not be the place your stock bike came with.


----------



## 2 Slow (Jul 20, 2012)

the-one1 said:


> You cut it to length based on fit (where you want the stem to be). This might not be the place your stock bike came with.


Good info.

I'll have to research ways to fit a bike stem, as I am only familiar with the setup that came pre-installed on my bike.

Any tips on fitting a stem before I cut too much off the steerer tube?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

leave a little extra and put spacers on top of the stem.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

Use a pipe cutter. It will cut and look much better once you cut it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pipe cutter. It also gives you a straight cut


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

2 Slow said:


> Good info.
> 
> I'll have to research ways to fit a bike stem, as I am only familiar with the setup that came pre-installed on my bike.
> 
> Any tips on fitting a stem before I cut too much off the steerer tube?


I like to leave a good 2" extra on the steerer tube and use a bunch of spacers for a while. This enables you to move the stem up and down, figuring out the height that feels right to you. Once you've settled on a good location, just take off the top cap and top spacers and make a mark on the tube. Cut about 1/8" below that mark and you'll be set.


----------

